# Zephyr problem



## Roach (Oct 4, 2010)

I everyone, just got my new stuff, and doing some testing
I have a Zephyr and trying to get a DC loco(brand new Atlas) to run on it using adress 00(did not get my decoders yet. When i put the loco on the track the Zephyr appears to be shorting out , coming back, shorting again ,etc...
The loco only runs when the Zephyr resets. I cheched my test track and everything looks ok. Is it possible the new loco might be defective?
thanks


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

I've never been able to get a dc loco to run on my dcc system no matter what address I've tried. People say you can, but I've never seen it work.


----------

